# IC - CoC - D20 - Fog over Buenos Aires



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

Call of Cthulhu - CoC D20 -  Fog over Buenos Aires
>RG IC OOC

In this Campaign some use of spanish will be used. The spanish parts will not be translated unless its very important to know the information given. If you like you can use this Translator that i find quite useful.

Buenos Aires is the capital and largest city of Argentina. It is geographically located on the southern shore of the Río de la Plata, on the southeastern coast of the South American continent. 

After the internal conflicts of the 19th century, Buenos Aires was federalised and removed from Buenos Aires Province in 1880. The city limits were enlarged to include the former towns of Belgrano and Flores, which are both now neighbourhoods of the city.
In addition to the wealth generated by the fertile pampas, railroad construction in the second half of the 19th century increased the economic power of Buenos Aires as raw materials flowed into its factories; Buenos Aires became a multicultural city that ranked itself with the major European capitals. The Colón Theater became one of the world's top opera venues. The city's main avenues were built during those years, and the dawn of the 20th century saw the construction of South America's then-tallest buildings and first underground system.


Game on!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

*The dream*

You saw a flash of light and a thunder rolled in from the sea. You feel dissy that night, the feeling getting worse as the fog creeps up from the port, nightmares of sea creatures engulfing your soul torments your mind. You awake with a sudden jerk to the morning sun. You dont know how or why but you remember a paper article about a mystic doctor claiming to see trough dreams the past, present and future of mankind.

You search trough the pile of old newspapers and you find the article: 





You suddenly remember more from your dream, a voice whispering about the old one that walks the spaces between thoughts, and the urgency to find and talk to the Doctor.  
You notice the name of the journalist signing the article and rapidly think to contact him. You arrive at the La Nacion Argentina newspaper by foot from your hostel. You see press corps at their cars waiting for a call to rush off, a street musician is playing a tango tune on his accordion at the corner your at. Some people are listening and nodding at the skill the musician have. He sing with a raspy voice a tune about love and despair, his voice bears years of alcohol abuse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

Armando Trudillo.
Prof. Escudero rolls the name on his tongue.
_I know that name, thought not personally, I heard about him, should be interesting to see the Prof. speaks._ 
He thinks to himself. Then he snaps out, fold the paper and tuck it to his coat.
Pardon, my good muchacho, this trunk and the suitcase goes to “La Seniora” hotel. I have a reservation on the name of Prof. Juan Escudero, Gracias.
He tips the porter and makes his way away from the boat.
After settling in the hotel, Juan takes a nice, refreshing and easy walking from the hotel to stretch his bones and see the surroundings. It’s been a while since he visited the large city, and it indeed grows larger and prettier. 
Oh .. La nacion building. The Prof. looks at the structure and draw the folded paper from his pocket, and reread the article, then he looks at the press corps, his adventurer character ready to spring forth. _I wonder what’s going on?_


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 9, 2008)

*Felx Oquendo*

The crush of Buenos Aires' streets is jarring after months on the pampas, but it is only here that Felix can hide from his past.

Until the dream, at least.  Now even his head has dark places and secrets within.  This doctor may hold some promise for peace, if only for a short while.

With his horse stabled at the northern edge of town, Felix wanders into the capital, looking for the newspaper publisher.  He can point Felix in the right direction, at least.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thursday 3/9-1931 10:00 hrs*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Oh .. La nacion building. The Prof. looks at the structure and draw the folded paper from his pocket, and reread the article, then he looks at the press corps, his adventurer character ready to spring forth. _I wonder what’s going on?_




As you approach the building you see 5-6 cars stationed and the reporters and, drivers and cameramens stand talking about the latest news. Theres many people rushing by a paper boy stands on the corner shouting the days important news. You notice a man in gausho clothings with a newspaper under his arm sitting on a bench looking at his feet.

The professor walks into the building and walk over to the reception of the newspaper. A young lady is busy attending the visitors while she squeeze in time to answer the phone, write letters and directing people to wait in the lobby until they get their turn. 
The professor dont know how but the young lady call all the persons sitting in the enormous leather sofa one by one in the order they entered the building...

The young lady stops you as you approach the bench pointing to the sofa and making a sign with her hand that cant be mistaken. She wants you to sit down and wait. She calls you up in turn and asks 'who and what?'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thursday 3/9-1931 09:50 hrs*



Committed Hero said:


> Felix wanders into the capital, looking for the newspaper publisher.  He can point Felix in the right direction, at least.




Felix walks up the stairs of the newspaper when he notice the piccolo loking at his shaggy cloths and wrinkling his nose as he passes. The man in the 30's as him 'the kitchen people uses the back door' 'i wonder what you doing here even if you where a employee at the kitchen you.. you smell like horse!' 'get out of here only respectable people enters this place' go away!'

The piccolo makes a sign to a security guard standing inside the building and the man comes out motioning Felix to walk down the broad white marmol stairs

A boy shout out the days news at the corner 'El puerto sera reabierto hoy despues de 7 dias de paro!'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 10, 2008)

*At the Theatre*

Thuesday 10 sept 1931 06:00 hrs

_*The day is almost here*_ the Director thinks to himself walking fast up Calle Tucuman towards the back entrance of the Teater Colon. At the wall a huge poster welcomes to the opening of Dante's "Divine Comedy!" A red background and Satan in the foreground tormenting Dantes figure with a trident. The Director walks straight to his office taking out a small box from his desk and starts to check out a long list of task for the day. He writes a couple of letters to distributors: chalk, salt, metal structure, 6 chairs, several raw metals, ribbons and other things.

Eight o'clock the theater secretary comes in with authority handing him his breakfast. Coffee, bread and 3 bananas newly imported from Venezuela. The Director eats up all as fast as he can asking the secretary to bring him a whole can to the library. 
'I will make the final selection for the premiere' 'please dont disturb me if possible you can take care of the rest of the task today' 'If anyone comes personally wanting a seat tell them that the Theater has sold all the tickets to be' with that he walks to the 'Salon Dorado'.

Thuesday 10 sept 1931 10:00 hrs

Two persons walks to the Colon Theater main entrance and enters showing their Cleaning Service credentials. They take some minutes around in the main area before they move to clean the library.
The guard force patrolling the place in routine talks to them 'your new at the work he boys?' Guillermo and Felipe small talks to the cleaner about the importance of cleaning the dust on the books and point out that the usual cleaning team makes a very good work at it. 'They even dust of the spots behind them' Guillermo tells them and resumes the walk up the stairs with a smirk and towards the 'Salon Dorado'.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

If my hostel has a bathtub, I will try to make myself more presentable for city folk.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> If my hostel has a bathtub, I will try to make myself more presentable when I meet the doctor.




ooc:[sblock]you have to find a way to find the doctor[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*



Drowned Hero said:


> The young lady stops you as you approach the bench pointing to the sofa and making a sign with her hand that cant be mistaken. She wants you to sit down and wait. She calls you up in turn and asks 'who and what?'




Buenos dias seniorita.
The prof. lowers his hat and smiles kindly to the woman
My name is Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero and I will be delighted to see the lecture of Dr. Trudillo at Teatro colon. His name follows him over the seas to the old world.
He takes out the folded paper and reads the name of the journalist
I will be happy to speak to the one who wrote it.
He lowers his glasses and pronounces the name
Mr. Alvaro Uribe


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> If my hostel has a bathtub, I will try to make myself more presentable when I meet the doctor.






Drowned Hero said:


> ooc:[sblock]you have to find a way to find the doctor[/sblock]




commited: [sblock]I think i should specify the ooc: i mean that you will have to find another way to contact the journalist to eventually find/meet the doctor. The how lies in the posting  
Please tell me if you arent understanding me. My english isint allways as good as i might think. If so use the OOC thread[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 11, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Buenos dias seniorita.
> The prof. lowers his hat and smiles kindly to the woman
> My name is Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero and I will be delighted to see the lecture of Dr. Trudillo at Teatro colon. His name follows him over the seas to the old world.
> He takes out the folded paper and reads the name of the journalist
> ...




'Its Señora, Mr. Escudero' she rapidly takes up a phone and hits a number, lifting a finger at you as she speaks into the phone. After some nods and confirmations she talk to you again  'he is not available' 'he is in middle of a investigation and cannot take time to be distracted' 'come back tomorrow friday' 'he might attened you then' she takes a note in something that looks like a logbook for visitors.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 12, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> commited: [sblock]I think i should specify the ooc: i mean that you will have to find another way to contact the journalist to eventually find/meet the doctor. The how lies in the posting
> Please tell me if you arent understanding me. My english isint allways as good as i might think. If so use the OOC thread[/sblock]




So I need to go to the newspaper?  If that is the case, I will wait outside the offices.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 12, 2008)

*Outside the newspaper La Nacion Argentina*



Committed Hero said:


> So I need to go to the newspaper?  If that is the case, I will wait outside the offices.




You hear the newspaper boy at the corner almost sing out the title news of the day 'port reopening its activities today!' 'grand opening of new play at the opera on Saturday, the snobs are all attending!' the last thing said when a gentleman was passing by in a wool coat and brand new Kashmir hat making the drivers and journalist laugh, one of them tossing a coin to the boy


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> 'Its Señora, Mr. Escudero' she rapidly takes up a phone and hits a number, lifting a finger at you as she speaks into the phone. After some nods and confirmations she talk to you again  'he is not available' 'he is in middle of a investigation and cannot take time to be distracted' 'come back tomorrow friday' 'he might attened you then' she takes a note in something that looks like a logbook for visitors.




I thank thy.
The prof. replies and nods. he then walks outside to where the crops are.
He catches one of them and asks politely.
What's the big rush, what's the local news?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 15, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I thank thy.
> The prof. replies and nods. he then walks outside to where the crops are.
> He catches one of them and asks politely.
> What's the big rush, what's the local news?




'The snobs is having their use of city money on a big opera play' 'snobs! thats what they are snobs and posh people as they say in England' the car driver spits on the ground measuring the professor up and down 'planing on going? he?'

The boy walks up and down the street shouting his mantra.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> 'The snobs is having their use of city money on a big opera play' 'snobs! thats what they are snobs and posh people as they say in England' the car driver spits on the ground measuring the professor up and down 'planing on going? he?'
> 
> The boy walks up and down the street shouting his mantra.




Do you know where I can receive a ticket for the Teatro?
The Prof. replies politely.
I anxious to see Dr. Trudillo at Teatro colon and I know that Alvaro Uribe is the one who wrote the article about him.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 16, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Do you know where I can receive a ticket for the Teatro?
> The Prof. replies politely.
> I anxious to see Dr. Trudillo at Teatro colon and I know that Alvaro Uribe is the one who wrote the article about him.




'Trudillo? Uribe?' 'dont know them' 'the theater is down that way though and to the left at the big avenue' 'maybe the ticket office is open' he then return to his conversation with one of the journalist


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 17, 2008)

Prof. Juan will go to the teatro.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 17, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> You hear the newspaper boy at the corner almost sing out the title news of the day.




"Where does one of my stature get a ticket to the theater, mi hijo?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2008)

*Thursday 3/9-1931 12:00 hrs*

You both walk to the pointed direction arriving at the Teatro Colon. Your standing at the intersection Tucuman and Libertad. Half way on the Libertad block you see the main entrance.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 19, 2008)

*12:00 hrs Inside the teatro, Salon Dorado.*

Inside the teatro, Salon Dorado. 12:00hrs

Sitting on a hard leather sofa, the Director was finalizing the touch of a extensive name list to the premiere on saturday.
He calls the theater secretary making her take away the list 'no exceptions' he says to the woman. 'Si señor. Enseguida', she promptly left the room taking the breakfast cup and plate with her.

The Director turns to the window, peek out and take one book from the shelves. He studies som pages from it and puts it back on its place. 'Permiso señor Director''we here to clean, you know when we can start in this room?''we taking the tribune and saloon later tonight when its less people walking around'. The Director lowers his arm and takes out his pipe. 'Si, si''im leaving immediately''you new here?''yes we are, we only with this company from yesterday' one of them  answered 'fine, fine''then i leave you too it'.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2008)

Prof. Juan stands outside and eyes the impressive teatro colin. He then eyes the man that stands not to far from him, looks like a local hunter, a cowboy of some sort. Clearly he is no part of this city
It is an impressive building.
Remark the Prof. to the man beside him (Felix).
I wonder if there are tickets left to the Dr. talk.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 20, 2008)

"That would be lucky for you - and especially so for me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2008)

Forgive me for my rudeness. I'm Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero.
The Professor says with a smile.
I'm a foreigner as you might be, I just arrived from Spain. You are clearly not part of this town and I can tell it by your cloth, forgive me for asking, what's bring you to the big metropolis, and to the teatro?


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 21, 2008)

"Shall we say that the wise man seeks to change his own luck while the fool hopes it falls onto his lap.  Feliix Oquendo."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> "Shall we say that the wise man seeks to change his own luck while the fool hopes it falls onto his lap.  Feliix Oquendo."




Well, do you feel lucky?
inquires the Prof.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 23, 2008)

A guard open up the main door walking outside checking the others doors are securely locked and starts walking the street up and down, taking a glance at the two persons talking to each other.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha, senior...
The Prof. raise his hand to the guard.
could you please point us where is the ticket booth please.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 25, 2008)

"Sometimes, professor, one cannot tell if one is lucky until after the moment passes."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Ha, senior...
> The Prof. raise his hand to the guard.
> could you please point us where is the ticket booth please.




'Tickets? you can get some inside at the boleteria' 'just inside the teatro'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2008)

Gracias.
With that The Professor goes to where the guard pointed.
Come, if you want a ticket, it's this way.
He say to Feliix


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Felix wordlessly follows the professor.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

*Inside the teatro*

At your left you see a woman behind a counter fiddling with some papers, she raises her head to you and ask politely 'how can i help you gentelmen?' for a splitt second you think you saw reproval of Felix's outfit 'i assume you want some tickets?' 'Saturday full, Tuesday full, Wednesday full and i have left 18 tickets to the Friday show' and the following days theres plenty to take off' she shuffles some tickets in her hand.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello my lovely seniora
The prof. lowers his hat and smiles kindly to the woman
My name is Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero and my friend's name over here is Felix and we will be delighted to see the lecture of Dr. Trudillo at the teatro.
I have traveled long distance and it is very important for me to hear the lecture, I must have a ticket. Maybe you have a spare that you haven't sold. I will pay as necessary and tip you for your re-checking of available tickets.

*Diplomacy


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 1, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Hello my lovely seniora
> The prof. lowers his hat and smiles kindly to the woman
> My name is Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero and my friend's name over here is Felix and we will be delighted to see the lecture of Dr. Trudillo at the teatro.
> I have traveled long distance and it is very important for me to hear the lecture, I must have a ticket. Maybe you have a spare that you haven't sold. I will pay as necessary and tip you for your re-checking of available tickets.
> ...




'Oh oh you got it all wrong señor' 'Armando Trudillo will be assisting the play im sure' 'but he will not be lecturing here' she giggles 'i cant see how so many people could want to hear about his star crushing, monster awakening rambling' 'he got people who listen though...' 'so what will it be' no tickets until next friday señor'she looks over to felix
 'and you sir wouldn't be accepted into the teatro in that cloths and smelling like that, we have fine chairs in there that we dont want spoiled' 'so IF i sell you a ticket i want you clean and looking like a decent citizen before you enter this building again' 'comprende?'


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 1, 2008)

"But of course my dear.  If you can recommend a suitable clothier in the city I assure you I will not disappoint."

_I need to go to the Hipodromo, perhaps I can win enough for a nice suit._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

It seems that no other dates are available Felix, only Friday. Two tickets then?
he take a look at Felix for confirmation.

If Felix agrees, they will pay for two tickets. He'll then ask the senora.
What is senior's Trudillo assistance to the play?
Do you know where I can meet the man, it is urgent for me to speak with him


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 6, 2008)

*Boleteria*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It seems that no other dates are available Felix, only Friday. Two tickets then?
> he take a look at Felix for confirmation.




ooc: [sblock]waiting for confirmation[/sblock]



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> .
> What is senior's Trudillo assistance to the play?
> Do you know where I can meet the man, it is urgent for me to speak with him




*diplomacy success roll 

'oh the professor is here at invitation by the Director of the teatro' 'hes a man that love the fine arts' 'very educated i must say' 'the professor is even at the invited people list' she rises a sheet. 'the professor often is at the "_Por una cabeza_" bar' 'they got some excellent meat there' 'kinda out of the main known places, but excellent "_una picada_" sort of speak, you know... a place you invite your friends for a late wine and food' 'Santa maria with San Martin' cant miss it' 

She pauses and idles for a second 'tickets for next week then?'


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 6, 2008)

"Thank you most kindly."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

*Boleteria*

The woman hands you two tickets and receives the corresponding money.
'Next friday it is then' she says and starts writing some letters.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

ooc: [sblock]What will you guys do?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

Gracias seniora, could you please check on my map where Por una cabeza" bar' is?
Professor Juan smiles to the lady and hand the ticket to Felix. 
After the lady tells him where the bar is, Juan goes outside the theatre. He then turns to the stranger.
Well, now that we have tickets we have some spare time. Would you care to join me for a walk and a coffee?
I will be very interested to hear your story. I do not want to be rude, but why do YOU need to see Professor Turdila? what brought you to the big metropolis?

[sblock]
How much did it cost?
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

ooc: [sblock]Was checking the thread and i cant find the map i gave out, i did post a map picture didnt i?
Price 1 dollar per ticket[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Nope you did not post a real map. Juan got a map of the city in the game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 9, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Gracias seniora, could you please check on my map where Por una cabeza" bar' is?




She stands up leans over the counter showing more of her cleavage and puts a long red painted nail at a spot on the map. '5 blocks down that way' she points 'take a left and 3 more blocks'


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 9, 2008)

"That sounds like a wonderful idea."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bar por una cabeza 13:00 hrs.*

ooc: Just some music for inspiration.

Click here to watch Mi-Buenos-Aires-Querido

You stand in front a Dark Wood construction at the corner over the door theres a hand carved sign with a accordion and the name of the place. The streets are buzzing with activity as people is going for lunch or taking a break from the peeking heath of the noon day.

As people walk out and in from the bar you can hear a tune of Carlos Gardel as the doors opens at person walk in or out. 

You both enter and find a small table near the window where you sit down until a waitress comes over. 'Señores? lunch i assume? we got meat and salad, roasted chicken with rice or bean soup' 'something to drink? we got wine, beer and water' She plunges out the words as if repeated hundreds of times a day. She look absently at both of you and at the man singing and playing on a tiny scene in one of the corners of the bar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2008)

Wine and bean soup porfavor.
The Professor smiles.

Well ...
he say to Felix after the waitress depart
What is your story?


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 12, 2008)

In between sips from an excellent Mendoza claret, Felix tells his story with as many laughs as he can.

"Unrequited love, and men of power and jealousy.  I must confess I am as ill-suited for Buenos Aires as I am around a woman's heart.

"Perhaps it's best that you do not learn any names, though.

"What is your interest with the Doctor?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2008)

I’m a professor in the Faculty of Library Sciences and Documentation, Universidad de Barcelona, Spain. I specialize in history, languages and cultures of the South American tribes, and I was in a conference in Rio de Janeiro. It’s been a while since I visited Buenos Aires and wanted to check what’s going on.
He takes a sip from his wine.
Now I don’t want to sound freaky or mystic but I dreamt on this doctor, don’t know why.
Something about that he can see the past, present and future. Now I know it sounds crazy and maybe I was not that sober but I woke up in the morning with the urgency to speak with him. I saw an article on the paper, so I went to “La nacional” newspaper. They told me he is talking in the theatre so I came here to purchase a ticket and then I met you.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 13, 2008)

"I wish that sounded freaky.  I have been experiencing the same dreams."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 13, 2008)

'wine and soup' the waitress says with a sight 'and the gaucho? just sit and take place i guess?' she sights again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> "I wish that sounded freaky.  I have been experiencing the same dreams."




Now don’t be joking with me.
The Professor grins and takes another sip from his soup.
Oh.. This is good. Now ... What do you mean the same dreams ...


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 16, 2008)

"A vision of the sea, and a voice speaking the doctor's name."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

Prof. Juan looks pale. He tries to shake it off and grins nervously.
Well, it is impossible that we had the same dream my lad. How come ...
He takes a sip from the soup and cough.
I wonder if we are the only ... we must find this man.

Senora!
Since he do not know the Dr. the Professor signals to the waitress, when she comes he asks
Is Dr. Turdila present here?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 17, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Is Dr. Turdila present here?




'Turdilla Turdilla' 'dont know the name, but Señor Trudillo is sitting right over there at the corner table' she points 'is he a Doctor?' 'didnt know' 'im gonna start pressing my tips from from him, cheap old man he is'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

Let me try to speak to him, excuse me Felix, but until you'll find some proper cloth let me do the talking. There is something very odd that led us to meet each other and I'm trying to find what it is.
With that he takes a sip from his wine and stands up. He stretched his suit and make his way to the table where Armando Trudillo sits.
I apologies for my disturbance senor, are you Dr. Trudillo, Dr. of theology and expert of dreams?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 19, 2008)

*The meeting with the Doctor*








Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> you Dr. Trudillo, Dr. of theology and expert of dreams?[/COLOR]




The Doctor is sitting alone at his table and goes stiff backed when Juan suddenly talk to him 'shhh shhh' 'are you crazy calling me all that in this place' the doctor says in a loud whisper 'if the waitress finds out shes gonna start pushing me for more tip as this was the Grand Hotel or the VIP area of the Hipodromo' 'sit down Sr' 'i dont like you standing there attracting glances'

The Doctor is a old man with a weather beaten face, he has a old style of clothing, but he has a indescribably dignity about him. 'What is it boy, i havent seen you before and the people that know my hobbies arent many' 'out with it now boy' 'tell me how you found out about me and my doings


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2008)

No, no, off course she doesn’t know you are the doctor.
The Professor grins nervously, winks to Felix and takes a sit.
My name is Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero, and I hail from the University of Barcelona, Spain.
The Professor smiles and asks for two glasses of wine. There is a good chance he’ll be able to buy the Dr.’s attention with an alcoholic bribe.
I’m very interested to know if the rumor is true, can someone really see the past, present and future through dreams like you do?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 21, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I’m very interested to know if the rumor is true, can someone really see the past, present and future through dreams like you do?




The Doctor back goes stiff and his eyes jump 'Not polite boy, not polite to not answer the questions of a old man' his eyes grow bigger and his voice lowers to a whisper 'what concern the dreams you ask?' 'powers bigger the you and me are in swing' 'beware of your dreams' 'they might realize' he sits back taking a look in Felix direction 'having a friend with you? anything i should be worried about?' he signals to Felix to come to the table. 
When Felix arrives the waitress a step behind with the food and drinks the Doctor takes out a piece of paper and a pencil. 'Im experienced enough to see that you are not from town, a bookrat from spain and a adventurer from the countryside' 'smelling horse as well...' 'both of the curious type and determined enough to find me' he eyes them both 'who send you?, how did you know of me?' 'your not the only ones that is suddenly interested in my work' 'and some of them i do not like' 'will you fall into that category to?' 'so boys! out with it!'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2008)

No, no, we are not thugs nor bandits and we wish you no harm dear doctor. We are here because we seek answers.
The Professor grins
This dear man, I came to know an hour prior to you. We went to the theatre, hoping to receive some tickets for your lecture, but we found none. Now don't be mistake my dear doctor, we are not chasing you or troubling you for tickets, which we already have. The nice ticket seller told us about this place, saying that we might find you here 
The Professor takes a sip from his wine to clear his throat.
Me and Felix have met by fate, and I have the feeling that we met you by fate also. Now fate is not something that I believe, I'm a man of Science. Now I don't want to sound freakish – but we had the same dream!
We both had nightmares of sea creatures that threatened our souls and minds. A voice was carried on the wind and over the sea waves of the sea, whispering about the old one that walks the spaces between thoughts. 
The Professor looks unsettled when he needs to remember that dream, so he takes another sip to refresh himself
When I woke up I came to remember a paper story about a doctor claiming to see through dreams the past, present and future of mankind, that doctor is you!


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 23, 2008)

"It sounds fantastic, but I swear to you we dreamt of you, doctor."


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

*'Tinto y Blanco' the revelations.*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> No, no, we are not thugs nor bandits and we wish you no harm dear doctor. We are here because we seek answers.
> The Professor grins
> This dear man, I came to know an hour prior to you. We went to the theater, hoping to receive some tickets for your lecture, but we found none. Now don't be mistake my dear doctor, we are not chasing you or troubling you for tickets, which we already have. The nice ticket seller told us about this place, saying that we might find you here
> The Professor takes a sip from his wine to clear his throat.
> ...






Committed Hero said:


> "It sounds fantastic, but I swear to you we dreamt of you, doctor."




Dr. Trujillo turn to Felix 'you to gaucho?' he lifts a eyebrow 'most uncommon' he says sitting back in thought   'most strange too'. He calls the waitress 'cuenta porfavor' 'i will pay the check of this dinner dont you worry' 'i got a certain journalist to talk to' 'i told that fool to not mention me in the paper!'. He drops some coins at the table 'if yo want' ' and i recommend you two to be willing, must come with me' 'you might be in trouble and i need to talk to a journalist friend of mine' he grabs his coat and starts to the exit 'i will explain when we get there'

All tree goes out of the bar leaving the singing mans song about despair and broken hearts. He walks one block to the south and lifts his arms on a cab 






You arrive at the newspaper La Nación some few minutes later. The doctor hurries up the stairs and talk to the guard posted at the entrance. He turns and crosses the street to a bar called 'Tinto y Blanco' specializing in wines and known for one of the biggest collection of wines in the city. 

'We will wait here' 'he will sure come in a while'
Dr. Trujillo seems agitaded and talk almost in a whisper 'keep the talking low' 'i dont want anyone to hear what we discuss' 'most discretion please'. He takes one of the corner tables ordering some Chilean merlot wine 'the entire bottle please, God know i need it'. 
When he finally get his order and the waitress has gone he turn to Felix and Juan 'You are not alone having this dreams' he suddenly breaks the silence pointing a bony finger at them 'you are experiencing a guided dream of some sort' 'Ive had this kind of dream since early age' 'some have almost driven me to madness, but i have overcome the final fear, the void and the despair of a world in darkness' he looks seriously at them both 'i had no intention of dragging anyone into this, but you have experienced the traveling in dreams and are no longer safe' 'there are evil people mix up in this dreaming, three more persons have experienced a similar dream as you have and they are all dead' 'they all also dreamed about me in some fashion or madder and managed to locate me and all died before they could talk to me' 'there are people that have tried to kill me too' 'and im afraid i know why and with what intention they did so'.
He look at them both 'i am the only person with the knowledge to stop their plot'. He drink his first glass in one go poring more into it scanning the entrance door at the same time. 'This is no joke kids, as i see it, you got two options, you help me trying to save us all and do something that might get us killed or worse... or you can flee this city as fast you can and pray to God for your safety' 'A sect is trying to set demons loose on the earth again' he drinks his second glass in one steady go and fills it up again.

Felix and Juan sits big eyed and with open mouths as the Dr. rambles about demos and the potential destruction the city would suffer if not the world itself, he talks about many Catholic rites and prayers, and elements in use of dark magic. You both sees elements of child story telling in his continuing rambling about similarities of myth and demon behavior. He looks utterly frustrated as some of the things he says you dont understand, as the importance of the dead languages and books you never heard of.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you drank too much doctor, what you are saying could not happen in reality, I think you mix dreams with reality. Demons and dreams travel I find it hard to believe but murders and evil people ... well, that happens everywhere.
The Prof. is puzzled but tries to focus himself.
I'm going to believe the fact that we are in great peril. Who are those evil people that are chasing you, who were the other people who dreamt the same dream and murdered? 
The Professor thinks for a moment.
I understand that you already took a progress of investigation. You found out that they were seeking you but died ... hmm... killed before they spoke to you.


----------



## Committed Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

"How have we been able to meet you where others have failed?  Does the cult think you are powerless now?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I think you drank too much doctor, what you are saying could not happen in reality, I think you mix dreams with reality. Demons and dreams travel I find it hard to believe but murders and evil people ... well, that happens everywhere.
> The Prof. is puzzled but tries to focus himself.
> I'm going to believe the fact that we are in great peril. Who are those evil people that are chasing you, who were the other people who dreamt the same dream and murdered?




'Foolish boy' 'the world hold old dark secrets' the Dr. says in whisper tinted by terror 'the cult's name is unknown to me' 'but i know for a fact that they are out there' 'there are certain clues they have left behind them at the murder scenes' 'clues that the police just oversees systematically, but who could blame them? they know nothing of the dark magic and evil beyond comprehension?' 'no kid dont be wrong in thinking this threat is not real' 'as the other been murdered, well... a professor in law, a ousekeep and a sweet looking girl that was attending last year of highschool' random people it seems...'



Committed Hero said:


> "How have we been able to meet you where others have failed?  Does the cult think you are powerless now?"




'The other murders hapend almost half a year ago' 'and my friend the journalist might have new information about the topic' 'i dont know why you made it so far' 'but it might be a blessing' 'God is with us today' 'and specially with you two' 'you are no longer sitting ducks, now aware of the danger' 'i believe, and this is just speculation' 'maybe the cult is busy with something that they cannot leave alone to kill' 'specualtion that is'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2008)

OK
The Professor processes the data heavily, he then replies.
I’m willing to believe you doctor, since the dream thing and our meeting is quite odd, I don’t know why but I have a good hunch about it. Now, I booked a room in the “La Seniora” hotel. I suggest we’ll bring your notes and books and discuss our next steps over there, but first we'll wait for the juornalist.
He takes a sip from his wine
Once we discuss a direction of investigation, we can go and check the scenes where the people murdered. Maybe we can find some clues of to how they died, who killed them and how we can avoid death.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 4, 2008)

*The Journalist 'Alvaro Uribe' 16:00 hrs*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OK
> The Professor processes the data heavily, he then replies.
> I’m willing to believe you doctor, since the dream thing and our meeting is quite odd, I don’t know why but I have a good hunch about it. Now, I booked a room in the “La Seniora” hotel. I suggest we’ll bring your notes and books and discuss our next steps over there, but first we'll wait for the juornalist.




'We need to cut you of any trail my friend ' 'we should get to a random hotel' 'we should take a quick stop there to get your stuff' 'Feliz where are you staying?'





Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Once we discuss a direction of investigation, we can go and check the scenes where the people murdered. Maybe we can find some clues of to how they died, who killed them and how we can avoid death.




At the entrance a man enters wearing a briefcase spots Dr.Trujillo and walks to the table. 'Doctor mi amigo' 'we in trouble' he glances and Juan and Felix
'are we ok?'. Trujillo nods at him 'what makes you so upset Alvaro, more coincidences?' 'i got you story from this two.. Juan and Felix... that will surprise you'  The doctor tells the tail accentuating on that they might be in danger and the necessity of a hideout.

Alvaro Uribe glances at them... amazed of the implications of the case he has been building 'we sure do need a better place'.

Alvaro then raises from his seat 'follow me' takes the group to a cab telling the driver to take them to the railroad station as fast as he could. Once there he walks into a fruit shop and uses the backyard stair up to the second floor. Once inside the apartment he get his notebook and disappears into his room. You think you hear a loading of a gun and at the same time 'sit down sit down' 'Dr.Trujillo, please set on the water so we can make some mate' he walks into the room again tucking his revolver into his jacket.

Dr.Trujillo get the mate herb and fills the cups and hands out the sugar 'tell me Alvaro' 'whats the big news?' Alvaro goes stiff backed and sits down 'trouble' 'big trouble' 'someone was in my apartment last night' 'and stole the pages you gave me' 'they are gone' 'i was supposed to be at home, but my car broke and i had to sleep here at the hideout instead, the car is 2 blocks away'.
We are running out of time dont you see? 'Yes yes' 'Saturday the 14th is approaching i know' 'that must be it, only if i could be sure!' Dr.Trujillo leans forward to grab some matches and lit his pipe 'Roodmas a cursed day in mankind history' 'seems so Dr'' 'anyways i think it gives us the proof of us being jumpy''seems they have discovered me at least' 'my involvement and such' 'i just regreet trying to make them talk four years ago' 'indeed, Sociedad por Ocultismo seems to be very active as we suspected' 'they will need some sort of sacrifice...' 'and the human is the best kind' 'damn us' 'we are really in danger'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock]Sorry but I lost track. We took a cab, did it went through the Professor’s hotel to take his belongings on the way to the secret hideout or not? [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 4, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> [sblock]Sorry but I lost track. We took a cab, did it went through the Professor’s hotel to take his belongings on the way to the secret hideout or not? [/sblock]




ooc: No, the cab whent straight to Alvaro Uribe's hideout.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2008)

The professor turns to the journalist.
What pages were stolen from the apartment? Can someone clear the shroud of mystery please?
He then looks at the doctor
What happens in the 14 and who in the hell are “they” you keep mention?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 10, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The professor turns to the journalist.
> What pages were stolen from the apartment? Can someone clear the shroud of mystery please?
> He then looks at the doctor
> What happens in the 14 and who in the hell are “they” you keep mention?




'They... the people causing this deaths, they... the people wanting to uprise demons on our earth, they that are chasing us...' Dr.Trujillo takes a deep breath 'The pages Alvaro has mentioned stolen from him are pages of an ancient black magic ritual book' 'the pages stolen are diagrams of spells and symbols to rise a special kind of demon' 'a guardian sort of speak' 'a demon to guard your earthly body while your soul enters another dimension to talk with evil goods' 
*
'Whenever thou would'st call forth Those from Outside, thou must mark well the seasons and times in which the spheres do intersect and the influences flow from the Void Ultimate Rites shall be performed only in the seasons proper to them... Roodmas on the fourteenth day of the ninth month'*

'Thats the only writen part of those pages i had and the rest was diagrams' 'we should wait for dawn here, and pick up your and Felix's luggage in the protection of night'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2008)

This is insanity!
The Professor calls and turns his look to Felix.
There are crazy people in the world and strange cults that served and still serve some weird powers. But I still find it hard to believe that it is true. Probably some mambo-jambo and crazy witches that went too far with their own believe.
He turns back to Dr. Trujillo and Mr. Alvaro
I'm willing to wait and see what you are talking about.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 12, 2008)

I, too, would like to see some more concrete evidence.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 15, 2008)

*The hideout. 20:30 hrs*



Committed Hero said:


> I, too, would like to see some more concrete evidence.




Alvaro errupts 'Evidence! Havent you two boys been listening! they are secret! middling with the occult! If i had evidence i would be at a police station, even if i dared to talk to them! The police might be already know and done nothing!'. 'No no no, evidence of they being real will not help us out' 'we must interrupt them in their doings' 'whatever that is' 'we cant trust anyone with authority in this town, im afraid this doings is backed up by someone that has influence, power or to much money' 'i dont know...' 'we must learn more, and fast!'



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> This is insanity!
> The Professor calls and turns his look to Felix.
> There are crazy people in the world and strange cults that served and still serve some weird powers. But I still find it hard to believe that it is true. Probably some mambo-jambo and crazy witches that went too far with their own believe.
> He turns back to Dr. Trujillo and Mr. Alvaro
> I'm willing to wait and see what you are talking about.




'Anyways' Dr Trujillo says 'we been babbling for hrs already.. must not be two hrs until dark a hour to twilight' 'we can talk more, but we should talk about the plan for tonight' 'first get both your stuff' 'second i think it would be wise to pay my house a little visit to fetch some things before we find a random hotel


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2008)

The Professor sighs and nods in agreement.
Let us go


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 20, 2008)

*The hideout. 23:30 hrs*

After a hour you all leave for Juan's and Felix's hotels and fetch their things. After that you go back to the hideout. Not more then 3 hrs has gone in the proses.

ooc: [sblock]Make a list in ooc thread to specify what your character took with them from their respective hotel's[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 1, 2008)

ooc: Actions?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, so we need a course of action ... where can we start?
The Professor turns to the journalist
Have you saved any of your notebooks or everything has been stolen?


ooc: The Professor tries to identify the symbol with knowledge skill


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 2, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OK, so we need a course of action ... where can we start?
> The Professor turns to the journalist
> Have you saved any of your notebooks or everything has been stolen?
> 
> ...




'actually most was burn' 'and no, i have no other relevant proof or information then those few pages' Alvaro walks to the kitchen to boil water and have more mate.
'At some point we must pass trough my house to fetch my things and some books i need'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2008)

*Prof. Juan*

I wonder what this sign means - the stargate ... hmmm.
Prof. Juan walks back and forth, scratching his chin, then he begin to analyze the evidence.

_“Whenever thou wouldn’t call forth those from Outside”_
I wonder who those from the outside are. I think the cults believe in some sort of aliens or stellar entities.
The professor says and continues to explain the phrase

_“Thou must mark well the seasons and times in which the spheres do intersect...”_
They probably speak about an astronomic event, seasons and times are defined by the motion of Earth around the Sun. spheres could be planets or stars.

_“... and the influences flow from the Void Ultimate Rites shall be performed only in the seasons proper to them”_
Void ultimate rites.
the professor play with the words
hmmm ... some kind of ceremony that takes place in a specific time.

_“Roodmas on the fourteenth day of the ninth month"._
Clearly the day. 14th of September. Roodmas ... I’m not familiar with that.

[sblock=Knowledge check]
Knowledge check for _“Roodmas”_ and _“Void Ultimate Rites”_
Is there any cosmic event that is going to take place in 14th of the nine month?
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 9, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> [sblock=Knowledge check]
> Knowledge check for _“Roodmas”_ and _“Void Ultimate Rites”_
> Is there any cosmic event that is going to take place in 14th of the nine month?
> [/sblock]




[sblock] You remember a teacher talking about Roodmas as an  archaic English word meaning "Mass of the Cross" it was a festivity of some kind marking a special day in the year. Related to the stars position. Void Ultimate Rites dosnt say you anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 18, 2009)

ooc: [sblock]State a action[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 19, 2009)

Walking back and forth The professor comes to halt and say
I think we should search for any clues in the murder scenes
He turns to the Doctor
Takes us there


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 19, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Walking back and forth The professor comes to halt and say
> I think we should search for any clues in the murder scenes
> He turns to the Doctor
> Takes us there




Dr. Trujillo turns to Alvaro Uribe 'you know the places dont you?' Alvaro nods 'well ive been there, but havent seen more clues' 'maybe fresh eyes are necessary' 'Where do we go first Mr. Martinez?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2009)

Since most of the scenes are inside private homes, we should visit the public one first.
The professor replies
Take us to where Jorge Marron, the teacher was killed. To the stripper club down town Buenos Aires.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 24, 2009)

*Barrio Boca Friday 4/9-1931 00:30 hrs*

Alvaro Uribe tucks his revolver looking over at Felix slapping him friendly over the shoulder laughing 'seems like we going to your kind of place'. Felix smirks 'and after dark it gets even better im told' 'fun in the country side, must be great in town'... Dr. Trujillo put his coat on grabbing his pipe and tobacco 'dont get to exited boys, strictly gathering information, right?' the doctor close the door with a smirk when everyone leave for barrio Boca in a cab.

The cab stops on the corner of Matta with San Martin. The buildings are rather old, and the threes smells of the mix of urin and the bar guests throw up. _"Tacon" _has a small iron street sign over the closed door. A tall man stands outside smoking cigarettes leaning to a car. He wears a new washed, new ironed suit in contrast with the drunken people walking from bar to bar around him with their shirt out of their pants, glassy eyes and bend knees. He glances at you as you approach.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2009)

Evening sir.
The respected looking professor say to the tall doorman.
Me and my fellows came to have some fun, we have the money and we have the leisure.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 25, 2009)

The man look at the group and without a word opens the door letting everyone enter besides Felix 'next time you come here "Gaucho" i want you clean at least, you smell like a horse be gratefull your friends _look_ like they got some to spend on the girls' he closes the doors behind you. 

Behind the door a narrow hallway stretches to the open ingarden. In the middle of the garden a stage with a dancing young girl. She is illuminated by two rather old gas lamps, giving the former garden deep shadows along the walls where light clothed girls are attending their clients. 

A skinny girl makes you sit down a few meters from the stage promising you a drink in any moment.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 27, 2009)

You can take the attention from us Felix, just sit and order drinks.
The professor slides 20$ to the gaucho.

Now about the murder scene...
The professor says while turning his gaze to the reporter and the doctor.
Where is it? we can rent the room for some time, pay for a woman and send her away so we can investigate the place.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 27, 2009)

A tall slender girl walks towards you with a feline aura, she has a glass of dark brown rum to each of you. 'The gentlemens want company i assume?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, we have a preferred room.
The professor replies and looks upon Uribe to tell the lady where the room is.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 28, 2009)

Alvaro takes his drink and drinks it all up in one short mouthful 'well yes' 'second floor to the right?' 'that girl allways been good' 
The girls stiffens 'all four of you?' 'and she dont work here anymore' 'Julia is... dead' her eyes gets glassy and she turns and walks away in a fast pace she disappears into a weak lighted room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2009)

A striper died here also? I thought only Jorge Marron, the teacher died over there.

Gentlemen.
The professor says and quiets them.
Felix, please order drinks and occupy the waitress from looking at us.
He shifts his gaze to Dr. Trujillo ad Mr. Uribe.
One should take the attention around here, Mr. Uribe, maybe you can “hang out” with the ladies near the stage. As for you Doctor, keep your eyes on me, I will try to access the room where the girl and the teacher died to see if I can see anything.
He inserts his hand to his pocket to feel his pocket camera.
_Now this can be useful_ 
He thinks as he goes up the stairs.

[sblock=ooc]
You mentioned in the RG that seven people died, but you wrote only 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 28, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> You mentioned in the RG that seven people died, but you wrote only 4.
> [/sblock]




ooc: [sblock]Typo. real number is six and fam Jorquera had 2 babies that also was murdered. Making it 6.
Who cares about a dead hooker, right? at least not the papers or the police in Buenos Aires 1930.[/sblock]

A woman in her 50's walks with authority towards you, making the plan of the Professor crumble. 'So you know Julia?' 'well shes not longer alive, but i can offer you other girls as charming as' she makes a cross sign over her chest 'Julia' Felix drink his rum and smiles at the woman fixing his eyes on her big breast.
Alvaro Uribe stands up 'madame we might stay for pleasure and fun, but we would like to see the room if possible, im a journalist and i and my friends are investigating this murder' 'if i have a chance i will comment on this establishment in a very positive way in the paper' 'at least i will brag of it between my colleagues' 'we want to find the responsible of this atrocity' He looks at the professor 'something to add?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2009)

No, nothing more ... for now.
The professor smirks to the lady. He was not sure his plan will prevail, he is not a man of plans but pure science.
He wants to see the room, after the investigation he will ask the questions
Once they’ll be approved, he will climb up the stairs to the room.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 29, 2009)

The madame eyes you all 'first time a journalist comes asking question with such a odd group' ' its more no group before' 'ok ok for the lolving memorie of Julia' she makes the cross sign again 'ill let you take a look' 'we have cleaned the room though' she point with a finger to a stair adding 'i expect a contribution when you done' 'nothing for free here'

The stair is dark and you almost stumble over a kissing pair wish hands aren't visible. At the top thers two rooms at eighter side. One of them has its lock obviously broken.

The room is 4 by 4 meters whit a big bed and a painting of Buenos Aires. The painting has a blood stain in one of the corners and the right side of the floor under the bed has a darkbrown stain, a closet, a sink and rest of dandles over the night table. Seems to you the cleaning lady arent to diligent at her task.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm... I wonder how the stain of blood reached the painting.
The professor walks back and forth.
I assume the killer took the pair by surprise and killed them on the bed, most of the blood stained the sheets and the cleaning lady took’em away.
He turns to the bed
Some dripped on the floor beside the bed, but ...
He turns to the painting.
One of them, the wench or the teacher tried to escape, they ran to where the painting is an died over there I guess. I wonder if the wench hid anything, maybe a weapon behind the painting of beneath the bed.

Please help me to move the bed
The professor asks for Mr. Uribe’s help.
He’ll then check if something lies under the bed or maybe attached to the bottom of the bed. Later, he will go to investigate the painting and see if there is something behind it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 5, 2009)

Alvaro Uribe helps to move the big bed from its place and lifts it up. Nothing of interest is found.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2009)

Nothing under the bed.
The professor mutters and walks to the painting to see if there is something behind it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 11, 2009)

The painting reveals nothing new. After some minutes of searching the entire room, theres no new clues found. Felix sits heavily on the bed looking up at the sealing 'eeeeh guys' 'symbol in the sealing' 
In the sealing theres a faint drawing in withe chalk over the light sealing painting. the symbol is the same as the few rescued notes of Alvaro Uribe.

*Felix success spot roll


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2009)

Good job Felix.
Professor Juan takes out his camera and take a picture of the ceiling.
The symbol begin to fades, I wonder if someone saw or heard something, we need to speak to the maid downstairs.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 11, 2009)

The group moves downstairs again taking seat at a big sofa near the stage. A slender girl is dancing with snake like movements giving you hot looks. 
After a minute or two the Madame comes to you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 12, 2009)

Dear Madame
The professor smiles kindly to the woman.
Please, share with us the events that took place in the murder night, has anyone heard something or saw something, any suspicious persons entered the club. Anything you recall can help us, and if you do...
He smiles a bigger smile and looks at Uriba
You’ll be rewarded with great prays in the local newspaper. 


*Diplomacy check


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 17, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Dear Madame
> The professor smiles kindly to the woman.
> Please, share with us the events that took place in the murder night, has anyone heard something or saw something, any suspicious persons entered the club. Anything you recall can help us, and if you do...
> He smiles a bigger smile and looks at Uriba
> ...




'nothing out of the ordinary im afraid' 'a man entered the room with her and we find her murdered some hours later' 'the man was gone' 'and did not go out the main door' 'we found a rope from the upper floor to the roof and no sign down to the street' 'the police was informed but the investigation was put on hold for some reason' 'not that i care though' 'life is short if your not paying attention to it' she lift her hand palm up wanting some coin. 'the door is that way if your not spending more on the girls'

*diplomacy success roll


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2009)

I thank you dear Madame.
The professor bows and leads the group out of the place.

Once they are out, he leads the group to the side, far enough from praying eyes to see and pricked ears to hear them talking.

Now, she said that only the prostitute  died in the room upstairs.
He turns to Uriba.
What about the guest? The teacher you mentioned that was murdered over there?
Let us check the alley behind the building, from where the suspected murderer vanished.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 24, 2009)

ooc: im sorry but i fkt.up 
the meaning was to tell that the prostitute and a man entered the room and that she and he was found murdered. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 24, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> What about the guest? The teacher you mentioned that was murdered over there?
> Let us check the alley behind the building, from where the suspected murderer vanished.




Uribe talk while he looks at the stripper 
'Yes the teacher was found with the prostitute in the room' 'and i can take you to the back of the building when you think we are done here'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2009)

Sure, let's go to the back.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 24, 2009)

The group leaves the strippingclub with difficulties as beautiful girls invite them to drink have a good time. Once outside the tall slender doorguard  smirks at them taking out a cigarette and lightning it in a very theatrical way dragging a big lungful of smoke. Uribe walks fast dodding drunks and street hookers around two corners taking the group to a street light and the wall and roof going into the strippingclub.

'Aqui' 'this must be the spot, look this is the only part of the roof where someone can trow a rope or something' 'maybe use the streetlight too' 'the other parts of the roof are to steep' Felix crouches down on the street picking up a piece of metal belonging to the streetlight a cap belonging high on the lightpole. 

*Felix Spot success roll


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, could be.
The professor says and looks at Felix’s founding.
Someone climbed down from this street lamp, breaking it on the way down.

Looking around his companions the professor adds.
Who is the most light weighted from us? Two of us should help the lightets up and brace him, so he’ll be able to see if there is something up there.
The last one should look for more clues around, on the ground and the walls.
Looking around the professor tries to see if there is any beggar around here that must have been seen something.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 26, 2009)

Uribe, Felix, Dr Trujillo looks around if anyone lookt like a beggar or a resident of the place finding no one to ask.

Uribe climbed the streetlight and didnt find anything of interest at the roof besides some old cigarettes and bird feces. Trujillo and Felix immediately started looking for new clues finding nothing after a thirty minutes searching up and down the block.

At last Trujillo saying 'seems its a dead end'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2009)

hmmm... so what now? 
The professor nods
we can go and investigate the other murder scenes and see if we can link anything


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 3, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> hmmm... so what now?
> The professor nods
> we can go and investigate the other murder scenes and see if we can link anything




'Well we still got a list of places' says Uribe handing the list to Juan Martinez

```
[list]
*Sara, Llanquiman. High school girl. Newly internalized at a state school where her parents that lives in south Argentina sent her.
Died at the Hospital after have been severely burned in her bedroom, shy and a uses her free time at the library's of the city.
*[s]Jorge Marron. Teacher, single, death by stabbing inside one of the rooms of a stripper club down town Buenos Aires.[/s]
*Simon Lopez. Fabric worker, single. Gambler. Died stabbed and incinerated at his home.
*Fam. Jorquera. Single Mother with two babies. Work at a print shop. Died by pistol wounds in their living room.[/list]
```


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2009)

*Professor Juan Martinez*

The professor takes the note
Poor Sara, It will be rude and not polite to visit the grieving parents of the high school student. We should live her to the end. Thought, we can check out what she worked on in the library.
He scrolls down with his eyes to the next name.
But I think we should go and check that one before we go back to get our sleep. It is becoming late, but for now, the night should conceal our track.
Simon Lopez. A single gambler without a family to disturb. died at his home.
Uribe, take us to his place please.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 5, 2009)

*Barrio Trabajo Friday 4/9-1931 02:30 hrs*

Uribe takes you to a cab, and half an hour later you go of the cab in a poor residential area, with three fabrics on the nearby hill.

The streets are deserted and a gusty wind blows from the sea. At a corner is the house of the former fabric worker Simon Lopez. The windows and doors are blown out by the fire as well as the neighborhouse.

'Spooky...' 'do we have lights to enter?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn, my flash light is not here.
The Prof. curse his luck
I guess will not find matches inside as well
He remarks
Does any of you have a lighter?
If not we’ll have to return to your place and take some important stuff, now that we know that this place his deserted.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 6, 2009)

Trujillo takes out a lighter from his pocket 'glad i smoke' he says handing the lighter over to Juan Martinez.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2009)

We should use some flammable material once we inside.

The professor leads the way to the house, once they are near he will take some woods (remains of a fence, or legs of chairs). Lightning an already half burned woods suppose to be easy then lightning a fresh wood. He will search for something to wrap it, like a piece of cloth or other flammable material.

Once they will have light, he will guide his new friends inside.
Beware and watch your step. Who knows what is the condition of the foundations.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 8, 2009)

*The workers house*

You enter the burnout house realizing that its a lot bigger then you thought. 
The walls are black of smoke but only small parts of the mud and hay walls has cracks or has fallen apart. Water damage is extensive and there are several cracks in the floor.
You quickly find enough half burned furniture to make torches. 

Trujillo points out that this must have been a workers house, but the low activity of the fabric of late had few people living here.

As usual this big houses had a mid garden what is the case in this house to. The garden though had seen better day being populated by some sick plants and burned out grass. A water pump stick up from the ground dripping and echoing on he bare walls of the workers rooms.
The place is eight by eight rooms, thirty two in total and a second floor facing the main street with another two rooms, kitchen and bathroom.

The air has a strong smell of smoke with undertones of bad water the darkens is thick and you are all weary as it seems like someone follows you trough the hallway to the garden. The echo in the place seems almost unnatural.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2009)

Feels like there is someone here. stay alert.
The professor leads the group to the garden and close the dripping pump.
spread across the garden, search for some clues.
Uribe
The professor turns to the reporter.
Do you where he died ?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 14, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Feels like there is someone here. stay alert.
> The professor leads the group to the garden and close the dripping pump.
> spread across the garden, search for some clues.
> Uribe
> ...




As you try to close the old fashioned waterpump the plumbing makes a squeaky noise and the pump stops dripping for five seconds returning to the dripping. You decide not to put more effort into it. 

Uribe takes out a notepad from his jacket searching trough it. 'Room #8. It would be that one' Uribe points towards a burn out room.

Felix that was moving towards the second floor turns around and enters the room with the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 15, 2009)

The professor makes his way to the burned room and walk along the walls with his torch, throws a glance to the cieling and check the floor.

Felix ... stay in the main entrance, see if there is any activity around ... if so, alert us please.

OOC - What kind of furnutire remains are here?
I'll take 20 in the search.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 20, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The professor makes his way to the burned room and walk along the walls with his torch, throws a glance to the cieling and check the floor.
> 
> Felix ... stay in the main entrance, see if there is any activity around ... if so, alert us please.
> 
> ...




Not much of furniture is found. Some burn out sticks being the remains of some chairs and the metal frame of the bed. 
Moving from side to side over the partial wooden flor searching the walls the journalist exclaims 'look the floor!' the ashes and other dirt was falling troug to a lower level as your weight displaced the wooden flor. 
The trail of sunken dirt moved toward the outside garden. You rapidly find a hatch that Felix rapidly breaker open. A stair takes you down to a some sort of large room that seems to have connection to the well as humid and still air hit your faces with a gush.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 20, 2009)

An hidden passage!
calls the professor
Felix, lead the way and watch your step


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 20, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> An hidden passage!
> calls the professor
> Felix, lead the way and watch your step




Felix slowly deceands into the pitch blacknes below, you lose him of sight and after several minutes Felixs head reappears 'come down its ok' 'just mind the old stair i almost fell down'. The artificial cavern is larger then you thought. As you get down you can se behind you some thirty feet away a wall stretching towards you and passing on your right side, the other walls are hidden in a thick darkness. Your torches flickeras a stenchy wind moves slowly to the open hatch. The rock floor is covered with fungi and dripping ecoes fills the air.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2009)

Jesus, what is this place?
The Professor whisper
The gambler had some secrets beneath his house.
The Professor rise the torch to inspect the area
Let's go to the source of the wind, wind tell us that another exit lies in the other end.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 23, 2009)

*The caverns and tunnels.*

The room is large, with several ducts and tunnels, the larger ones are most going deep into the excavated hill behind the old "acienda" block. Uribe and Felix spots dragging marks into several of the larger tunnels. The room has a well and the tunnels are made in the style of a mining complex. 

Dr.Trujillo tell you about the old silver mines that was begun already in 1520 with the Spaniards arrive to the new continent. The old man has been strangely quiet all the way. 'This place has a lot of history' 'this caverns are old... there's native stories about this kind of silver mines that stretches back in time as any can remember' 'a colleague of me is actually traveling all south america, picking up the stories of the old peoples of this continent' 'he got some good horror stories about this old part of Buenos Aires history'

Uribe walks towards the well sticking a torch to it illuminating about a sixth of the room. Uribe leans to the pipe going to the surface and the water pump.

Dripping echoes come from the walls and the slowly moving wind comes from the north wall. 

Uribe light himself a new torch and loosens his revolver, watching at the old Trujillo. 'Dr. this place gives me the creep'


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 23, 2009)

*Another place.*

Sweat was in the air. Three persons sits at a table grinding metal powder and salt together. The room was warm from the use of the fireplace, adding the thirty so Celsius outside. 

A forth person is in the second floor shuffling trough books and perms in the library/office room. Sorting out some notes, books, telephone numbers and addresses, the rest thrown in a corner.
At a corner of the room the limp body of a female lied, obviously beaten and abused. Blood dripping from her nose she regain consciousness trying to say 'stop' as a reaction from when she passed out. Instead, a gurgle of blood and vomit falls out of her mouth making her gasp for air. 

'You will live, for now' 'we grant you permission to live for that last information' 'we are glad you came to reason to' 'but, you will come with us, not negotiable'

The woman tried to say something but she passed out again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2009)

Turning to his new companions the professor say.
Dragging marks, someone was dragged into this tunnels, who knows which maniacs can be in those mines and that is why I suggest the following
He clears his throat and continue
We should go back and bring supplies, those mines could be dangerous and I've been in the past in cave like places where south American natives lived. Let's go back and resupply


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 27, 2009)

ooc:[sblock] You got some choices here.


1. Back to the hideout (Uribes apartment)
2. To one of the Hotels where Juan or Felix are living.
3. To the Dr.Trujillos home.
4. Another lodging place. Hotel, Motel's or Hospits.

Take in consideration that Uribe has his gear, Felix and Juan got their stuff to. Dr.Trujillo has his things at his home. Its late, so the cabs in this neighborhood isint great. 
Make a 1d20 roll to see if you find a cab or other means of transportation.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2009)

1d20=12

ooc: Juan didn't took weapons and flashlight. so all they need is to pickup personal gear and return. They took all the gear to Uribes apartment.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> 1d20=12
> 
> ooc: Juan didn't took weapons and flashlight. so all they need is to pickup personal gear and return. They took all the gear to Uribes apartment.




ooc: [sblock]i take it then that you want to go to the hideout?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 28, 2009)

We must return to the hideout and resupply. my intuition tells me that we need to be more ready ... weapons, light. i don't know who lies in those mines, but those dragging tells me that could be the murderers.

Juan says to the party and prepares to leave.

Come, let's try to find a taxi, if we'll not find one, we'll have to walk a little bit.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Hideout. Friday 4/9-1931 07:30 hrs*

You finally arrive to Uribe's hideout in the morning after a long night walking from the suburbs. You are all tired and wanting to sleep.
After some hrs Trujillo awakens you all with a round of mate, bread and butter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2009)

Gathering his weapon, his flair and his flashlight in the morning, the professor eat and mutter.
Bread, butter ... god damn, I was supposed to be in the hotel right now, eating a lovely breakfast, what have I entered into?!

Oh well ... off we go to the burned house.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 31, 2009)

*The Hideout. Friday 4/9-1931 14:00 hrs*

The warmth and humidity of the City Hits you as a wall as you leave the hideout.  

A cab is no problem and You are swiftly back to the burn out house and the creepy cave. 

The well continues to drip with a burn out torch attached to it. 

In the roof spots of sunlight get trough the wooden floors above you making it difficult to see in the cave.

The ever awake Felix spots new footprints in the edge of two of the tunnels. that was not there the night before.

*Felix success roll


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2009)

Good senses Felix.
Remark the professor and load his pistol.
Stay alert, someone is here.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 1, 2009)

*The caverns and tunnels. Friday 4/9-1931 15:00 hrs*

ooc: [sblock]want me to public all the rolls i make? not just success ones?
ic: you should pick a tunnel or duct [/sblock]

The north wall is about 300 ft into the cave, as you walk towards it you see in the light of your torches smaller holes from where it pours out stinking water.
The caves goes slightly down until this 100ft wide 60 ft high wall. 

Three man size tunnels leave into the dark of the hill. There is five big ducts, big enough so a man can crawl into it.  One of them with dragging marks. Into these ducts a steel wire lies, the steel wire is used with a motor to pull crates with wheels.

Felix makes it clear that two of the tunnels has footprints coming out to the edge and back in. The footprints disappears just some 10 ft into the tunnels where the terrain goes from mud and soil to level rock floor.

The air is thick and warm, fungi grow everywhere on old wooden material along every tunnel.

Felix loosens his gun, Uribe makes as him and Trujillo keeps some feet behind watching the rear.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2009)

The ducts are narrow, not something I want to be caught in unless I have to.
The professor remarks and eyes the man sized tunnels.
Let us try one of those tunnels.
The professor will choose one of the tunnels that show marks.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 5, 2009)

The tunnels gets warm as you venture into the mid tunnel. The footprints disappears after some teen feet  into it.
As you go several tunnels open up on left and right side, many of them with a faint hint of wind, you realize that the three starting tunnels must be intertwined between them self and tunnel ascending and descending. You decide to stay in this tunnel because Trujillo meant that this was a main one as it had extra reinforcement of the walls and opening in the wall to track the transport ducts.

Felix spots rats and mice in the tunnels as you go deeper into the hill. About an hour later you see a opening of the tunnel and you all enter a huge room in side the hill. The place must be at least 400ft in diameter, the ceiling almost 300ft above you drip big water drops as you enter. The room is a big sphere you realize with a 30by30 ft elevator in the very center going up to the abandoned fabric above you and deep into the ground. After some hrs taking a look at the place, Uribe find some tracks and Trujillo succeeded in identifying the transport duct that you had been following. 

The footsteps entered a natural cavern, came out and where gone in the direction of a lonely tunnel, the dragging marks was nowhere to be found. 

The dripping and the echo of it made a summing sound in the huge room as you pass the elevator you realize that it can impossible be in order as rust and grenish mud lies on the control unit and a big crate lies half way into it. The air is warm and humid and your all feeling slightly claustrophobic,  but what was that? a rumbling?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 5, 2009)

*Surprise round*

ooc: [sblock]Initiative roll please and actions.
Trujillo, Uribe and Felix (1d20=15, 1d20=16, 1d20=20)[/sblock]

You all lift your head and see several big rocks falling at you from the top of the big elevator. One of the three rocks almost hit Trujillo and almost simultaneous another two rocks hit Uribe pretty bad over his head and neck.

Felix spots a man reaching for something, he could not se what as the man had no light on him.

Behind you from one of the tunnels you hear a cracking noise.

*Felix success spot


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2009)

Uribe!
The professor calls to the wounded man.
Stop! we have firearms!
He calls to the man on the elevator and takes out his pistol, with his other hand he points his flashlight to the man, trying to blind him with a direct light.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 8, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Uribe!
> The professor calls to the wounded man.
> Stop! we have firearms!
> He calls to the man on the elevator and takes out his pistol, with his other hand he points his flashlight to the man, trying to blind him with a direct light.




The man on the elevator lifts a rifle at you in the second the professor lifted his flashlight blinding the man for a moment is aim went of and shoot far over the head of Trujillo. In the shadow of the first man a second suddenly appear with his arm lifted and a pistol torn of a shot. Uribe jerks as the bullet hit his belly lying still.

Felix pulls his gun and fire at the first man hitting him in arm the man screaming in pain. Trujillo rushed towards Uribe and fetches his gun.

ooc: action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2009)

_God, they have guns_
The paniced professor thinks to himself
He points his pistol and fire at the man that just hit Uribe.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 11, 2009)

The first man falls to the floor of the elevator cage Juan's shot passing where the mans head would have been if he haddent fallen. The man moans in pain.

The second man fires a shot hitting the ground in front of Juans feets.

Trujillo swiftly goes out of sight surrounding the elevator. Uribe lies still on the floor his belly bleeding less and less. Felix takes cover behind a crate firing at the second man missing by a inch.

ooc: action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC – can you post a rough sketch of the area, so I’ll see where cover is and where the people are.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 15, 2009)

ooc: [sblock]I suck at drawing[/sblock]




[sblock]
Black areas are taken as concealment. The image is a bit out of scale. The professor is about 50 ft from the enemy. The party was going left to right, leaving the elevator behind you when the hostiles decided to attack. 



1. Man 1 *wounded
2. Man 2
3. Dr Trujillo *out of sight
4. Uribe *state unknown
5. Juan Martinez 
6. Felix *concealed
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2009)

Juan fires again and tries to find cover behind the nearest crate.
He eyes Felix and say
I think they killed Uribe and I don't know where is the doctor.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 16, 2009)

The fallen man half rises and fires a shot at Juan the bullet hitting wide to his right, the second man fires at Felix the shot hitting a metal ending of the crate he is hidden behind.

Trujillo is out of sight.

Felix aims and shot hitting the fallen man in his other arm, the man bleeds badly.

Juan fires his gun and takes cover near Uribe. In a glance he understands that Uribe is dead. Juans shot nicks the wounded man this time hes been hit in his shoulder. Juan sees from his position that the fallen man drops his gun and screams in pain.

ooc: action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Lower your weapon and lie on the ground!
Juan calls, waiting to see if the man will obey.
If not, he will keep aiming his flashlight to the men while aiming his pistol in an intention to kill.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 18, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Lower your weapon and lie on the ground!
> Juan calls, waiting to see if the man will obey.
> If not, he will keep aiming his flashlight to the men while aiming his pistol in an intention to kill.




You hear the second man talking to the fallen man Juan and Felix barely hear 'you...die...' 'no... ends' 
A split second later you se the second man point at his companion and fires a bullet trough his head. Then he quickly run out of sight from Felix and Juan.

A moment later you hear a shot from behind the elevator and another shot and a third. 

As the third shot falls, both Juan and Felix has moved to the back of the elevator seeing Trujillo pointing towards the north wall where some tunnels open up.

'I wounded him in the leg' 'he shot back at me as he disappear into the darkness towards the north'

A clear track of blood can be seen at the edge of the flashlights area.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 20, 2009)

He will not bother us for some time
Juan replies locks his pistol and place it back in place.
He then gathers the party and head for Uribe
Poor man, we can’t leave him here.
Felix, see if there are any identities on the dead man in the elevator.
Nodding to Uribe he add
Dr. what do you suggest, we cannot leave him here and if we’ll take him, we risk ourselves with the authorities?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 21, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> He will not bother us for some time
> Juan replies locks his pistol and place it back in place.
> He then gathers the party and head for Uribe
> Poor man, we can’t leave him here.
> ...




Felix searches the body finding a hunting knife and a bag of salt. The gun is missing.


'I dont really know' 'i dont even know where exactly we are' 'down below the hill fabric someplace' 'someplace that is older then ancient' 'someone has been digging this tunnel for a long time'... 'what i do know is that if we take his body with us, we will have trouble explaining it' 'im afraid we will have to leave my good friend behind and rescue his remains at a later point

From the north wall comes a cracking sound.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 21, 2009)

Will do
replies Juan to the suggestion of leaving the body of Uribe.
raising his head toward the cracking sound he say to his fellows

Hide, we must not be caught on surprise again.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 21, 2009)

Everyone goes for cover near the northwall of the elevator.

In the dark you hear echos of several feet you just dont know for sure how many of them it can be as the echo fills the huge room.

But some echos goes to the right and others starts moving towards you.

You can see some shadows coming nearer, no light is spotted.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 23, 2009)

Juan waits, ready to turn on his flashlight and blind the opponents while pointing his pistol toward them. He wants to see what they’ll do before he do something.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 24, 2009)

A bright light ignites and a very bright torch is thrown towards you from the north. You spot two men in the north and one still moving to flank you from the right.

One of the persons from the north fires at Trujillo hitting his cover.

ooc: init rolls again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 29, 2009)

From behind his cover Juan fires again.
Fire
He calls to his friends
Fire to kill


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 1, 2009)

ooc: Inits: Man 1, Juan, Felix, M2, M3 and Trujillo.

One of the mens concealed in darknes fires something that sounds like a rifle missing Trujillos arm by a inch. 
Juan fires towards one of the men pointing with his flash light and misses.
Felix risking it all runs to another concealed position on the right corner of the elevator.
The second man sees Felix and shots at him missing. The third man is out of sight. 
Trujillo fires at the man Juans flash light is pointed at missing by a inch.

The men dont react on Juan shout.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 2, 2009)

_Felix you idiot._
Juan mutters to himself as he sees the cowboy runs along like a duck.
He points again to the one he points his flashlight at and fires.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 4, 2009)

ooc: Inits: Man 1, Juan, Felix, M2, M3 and Trujillo.

One of the men fires at Juan nicking his flash light arm. Juan gives a short wimp as he realises how close that was. 
Juan fires straight back at the man that almost wounded him hitting the dark clothed man in his shoulder.

Felix turns on his own flash light and spots the flanking man firing at him and missing. 

The second and third man fires both at Trujillo hitting the man in a shoulder 'Hijos de puta!' Trujillo screams at them firing his own weapon missing his target.

action:


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2009)

Juan realizes the the Dr. is in dire situation, if things will go bad, they will have to retreat
He points again and fires.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 10, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Juan realizes the the Dr. is in dire situation, if things will go bad, they will have to retreat
> He points again and fires.




The first man aims at Trujillo firing and missing.
Juan aims true and hit the first man in the head, the body falling to the ground. 
Felix fires at the flanking man missing. 
The second and wounded man fires at Trujillo missing.
The flanking man sprints to cover on the right flank.

action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2009)

Encouraged by his hit, Juan points and shoot.

*Lost track of how many bullets I fired.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 13, 2009)

ooc: Inits: Man 1 (dead), Juan, Felix, M2, M3 (out of sight) and Trujillo (wounded).

Juan fires at the second man missing.
Felix fires at the third and flanking man hitting him in the chest 'Take that' he yells echo bouncing of the large walls in between of loud gunshot echoes.
The second man fires again at Trujillo this time wounding him again. He bleeds quite much.
The third man has sunken behind a crate out of sight.
Trujillo tries to fire his gun not succeeding as both his arms are wounded. He weeps loudly.

ooc: dont worry about bullets, you got enough.
action:


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2009)

Juan tries to shoot and run to where the Dr. is.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 15, 2009)

Juan fires and rns over to Trujillo his aim of and misses.
Felix runs over to the third flanking man. A some second later you hear a gunshot.
The second man fires at Juan the bullet passing inches from Juans head.
Trujillo moans as Juan arrives to him 'hit twice kid' 'no vital things i think' 'but i cant use the gun'

ooc: action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2009)

Juan ducks and tries to see if he can help the doctor somehow. If not, he’ll point his gun and shoot again.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 17, 2009)

Juan fires and hits, the black clothed man sinking to the ground in great pain wounded in his belly.
Felix returns into sight 'you got him' 'excellent!'
Trujillo help Felix get on some tourniquets. 'this will keep me alive a good while' 'im quite sure' 

ooc: [sblock]combat is over and Juan is now lvl 3[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2009)

Felix, check to see if they are wounded and knock them unconscious.
Juan calls
Dr., stay here and take care of yourself.
Juan goes to th entrances to the cave to see and hear if anyone heard them fighting.

*I will update my character soon


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 18, 2009)

The entrances are emty, but in the north entrance thers a closed door. All the black clothe men are dead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2009)

Felix. Drag the bodies behind the crates with Navaro’s body as well.
But before he do so, Juan tries to see if there is any special remark or item that will identify the dead men. (maybe a gang symbol, or something about their cloth) 
If so, maybe they can take the dead men cloth and use them, there are 3 bodies and we are 3. Afterward, they will check the door.

*What kind of guns they used ?


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 24, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Felix. Drag the bodies behind the crates with Navaro’s body as well.
> But before he do so, Juan tries to see if there is any special remark or item that will identify the dead men. (maybe a gang symbol, or something about their cloth)
> If so, maybe they can take the dead men cloth and use them, there are 3 bodies and we are 3. Afterward, they will check the door.
> 
> *What kind of guns they used ?




No items on the dead men, just bullets and two revolver .38 and a rifle. The men wears black tunics you associate with cultism.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2009)

Juan takes the bullets and the .38 and hand the second revolver to the doctor.
The rifle goes to Felix.
We should take the robes and put'em on. this could be a good disguise


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 25, 2009)

Trujillo can walk but at a slow pase as his shoulders ake. Felix drops the second .38 in his pocket with the gun belonging to Uribe.
Felix puts his gun in a pocket taking the rifle and loading it.

ooc: what do you want to do now?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2009)

Once the bodies are dragged behind the crates. Juan will direct the trio to the closed door. Juan will try to use the knob and open the door while ordering Felix to point the rifle


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 27, 2009)

*North wall*

The north wall and the locked door are almost invisible as good it is forged from the stone wall if it wasn't for that the black clothed men where noisy you probably would not have seen or discovered the stone door. A tiny door handle can be seen and after some effort you manage to open the heavy stone door revealing a tunnel that is lighted up with small electric lamps every 30 feet. 

You hear a zumm noise echoing in the tunnel.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2009)

Stay alert ...
Say Juan and nods to Felix’s rifle
Felix, lead the way


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 28, 2009)

Felix loads the rifle and starts moving in front of Trujillo and Juan.
After some minutes of walking and the summing sound getting louder Felix spots a side tunnel with a wire as you seen before, just that this wire is thicker.
After some more minutes you come to a oval room about 30 ft across with two side tunnels. One more a duct with a thin wire and another man size tunnel with the thick wire. A console with a level for each wire are embedded into the wall. Its obvious to you that the two phased level are for sending or calling for some chariot of some sort.

Some papers lies over a table and chair in one of the corners.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2009)

Stay alert.
Juan say to Felix and goes to inspect the papers


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 29, 2009)

Under the papers thers a variarity of measuring tools, the papers are a map of the central pit and the machinery that digs deeper and deeper into the hill. One of the sheets has a map over ducts and tunnels with the transportation units markt. 

'Im quite sure if we flip this level a transportation device will come to this end'  He sits down at a crate trying not to move much.
Felix hold an eye with the transportation tunnel and the tunnel you came in from.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2009)

And that what we are going to do. Get in and let's move


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 31, 2009)

*The Transport*

Felix flips the level for Trujillo the wire starts pulling and about ten minutes later a transport arrives and you mount it flipping the level again. 
The Transport is quite fast and you imagine all the ground you will cover the next ten minutes. As the minutes goes the zumming sound goes over to a louder machine sound. With about two minutes to go on your ride you passes a opening in the tunnel where a electric generator loudly converts gas into electricity. Felix though to see a shadow but dismiss it as a trick of the eye.

Once on the other end Felix in point climb out of the transport into a empty room with a single door. 
Felix points at the door with his rifle and slowly opens it.
The daylight overwhelms him blinding him at the same time as the heat of noon hits him in the face.

After some minute and assuring that they are safe you all can see Buenos Aires City from a hight. Trujillo recognises the place as not far from his house maybe fifteen blocks. Some smoke rises from the area. Felix with his keen eyes can see the Teatro Colon twenty or twenty-five blocks away.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2009)

Now we know a better entrance ... come, let's go home. we lost Uribe, we don't need to lose you too doctor. we'll come ready in the next time.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 2, 2009)

ooc: [sblock]where is home? and remember that trujillo is wounded[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2009)

Drowned Hero said:


> ooc: [sblock]where is home? and remember that trujillo is wounded[/sblock]




Trujillo's house


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 3, 2009)

You start walking towards Trujillos house. Felix and Juan helping Trujillo to walk and concealing his wounds as best they can to not raise to much attention on them self. No the less some of the bypassing people turns around to look at you. Trujillo has bleedy clothes and is starting to appear even weaker.
When you finally get five blocks from Trujillos house you see a clear column of smoke and the street is closed by police and firemens.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what happened?
Juan say
We need to stash the weapons somewhere, Felix, you'll handle it. I will take the Dr. to the hospital
He will try to stop a taxi and hurry with the Dr. to the hospital.
We'll say that you were robed and we helped you. You will invent the story and we don't know a thing, we just bumped in the way.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 7, 2009)

ooc: [sblock]The game is on halt until you update your sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2009)

ooc:
character updated to level 3.
I sent you a private message about our game in Play @ Yog Sothoth.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hospital Fransiscano*

Felix tries to conceal the small  weapons on himself and using his jacket to cover the rifle 'we can stash the firearms at Uribes hideout' 'to many people in the streets to hide it somewhere' 'kids might find it' 

You three find a cab and rushes to the nearest hospital. Your story is listen to with half a ear and Trujillo is taken away to further inspection and evaluation of damage. Felix stays outside trying not to drag attention to himself, thing that is a bit difficult in his Gausho clothes and smelling horse.

After some hours a nurse comes to Felix informing him that Trujillo will be hospitalised over night so the wounds wont get secondary infections. 

'your been very kind to Señor Trujillo' 'hes a well known professor and we will take care of him' 'we dont need your further assistance' 'thank you for bringing him to us' 'we have sedated him but we can give him your name so he know who helped him' 'im quite sure he will be out of here in a day or two'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2009)

We’ll come back Señora.
Prof. Juan replies. He then turns to Felix.
We can’t wait. We must see what is happening in the tunnels.

Juan wants to return with Felix to the tunnels. This time they will be armed and dressed with the robes. They will put on the cloth when they will be outside the entrance.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 15, 2009)

*Outside Hospital Fransiscano. Saturday 5/9-1931 19:00 hrs*

As Juan walks out to the side walk of the hospital he sees a uniformed man talking to Felix sitting on a bench.
The policeman had spoted the rifle Felix was carrying around concealed in his jacket. 'you cant go around with that' 'you either come with me or i take it from you' 'but sir i just arrived from la pampa' 'i dont have yett a palce to stay' 'i promise you i will go now to find a nice hostel to stuff it away' 'i walk with you to the nearest one' 'its ok in price and the attendant is a relative of mine' 'lets go'  Felix glances at you making a sign with his hand to you to stay off. The policeman point north 'two blocks'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2009)

_Damn ... Juan curse his luck but he is sure that Felix will handle it. never the less. he will know where to find him._
searching his pocket, Juan finds his wallet.
_I got to get a drink._


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 15, 2009)

*Bar el Alegre - Saturday 5/9-1931 19:10 hrs*

Juan walk into a Bar called the Happy One on the corner to the Hospital.
A low dark skinned bartender ask him what he wants to drink or eat 'diga señor' 'para beber o para comer?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2009)

Scotch with ice.
Juan replies and begins a conversation with the bartender, speaking about his life in spain and his traveling through the south American continent.
Tell me ... have you ever seen this symbol?
Juan draws the symbol (that you placed in the RG) on a scratch of paper and hand it to the man.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 16, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Scotch with ice.
> Juan replies and begins a conversation with the bartender, speaking about his life in spain and his traveling through the south American continent.
> Tell me ... have you ever seen this symbol?
> Juan draws the symbol (that you placed in the RG) on a scratch of paper and hand it to the man.




'Nah im afraid not' 'i dont recognise it at all' with that the bartender starts attending his other guests.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2009)

Juan will let the time pass, drinking and eating. He will buy a newspaper for the rest of the time. In the evening he will go to visit the doctor, hopefully, Felix will be there.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 18, 2009)

*Bar el Alegre - Saturday 5/9-1931 21:00 hrs*

Later on the evening Felix appears at the bar door 'good thing i could see you trough the window' 'that was pretty close by the way' 'i managed to talk me out of it' 'the weapons are at the hostel' 'but we can get them easy and fast' 'whats the plan?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2009)

First we’ll check with the doctor. Then, we’ll take our equipment and head in the darkness of the night to the tunnel. This time wearing the robes we took from the assailers.
Juan motions Felix to have a sit
Sit, have a drink, we need it, who knows when we'll have a drink again. We were pretty close to death over there.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 20, 2009)

Felix and Juan eats and talks to late on the night. They both agree to check on Trujillo next day so they retire to the Hostel Felix is at and sleeps to noon next day.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2009)

In the morning, they head to the hospital to visit the doctor.
Juan bought a bag, they will putt the robes, weapons and equipment over there after the visit.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hospital Fransiscano Sunday 5/10-1931 14:00 hrs*

Trujillo is quite better it seems. The Doctors saying he can leave the next day, for now they want him to observation the rest of the day.
Trujillo is still slightly sedated and tired and dont really want to talk to much.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2009)

*At the Caves Sunday 5/10-1931 16:00 hrs*

After visiting Trujillo Felix and Juan takes a cab to the foothill and hikes up to the entrance the group came out of. The sun stings your skin and the heat is almost overwhelming. Felix comments on its a very hot season they moving into.

The door is open and you both enter.

Inside all is as you remember it when leaving, but now Felix notice two small doors that he had not spotted before, and a ladder going up to another floor above.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 14, 2009)

Felix takes a glance into the other rooms and the upper floor.

The other rooms as some desks and a transportation unit each. the upper floor seems a sleeping quarter for workers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 15, 2009)

Search the place.
Juan say and begin to search the sleeping quarter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 15, 2009)

_Double post_


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 16, 2009)

The combined effort result in some general plans over the transportation tunnels. They are much alike covering the four corners of the complex at every floor and two going to the center shaft. At the dormitory a invitation letter to the premier at the theater is found whit a letter to a Raùl at cleaning staff.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 17, 2009)

Felix continues his search and spots the days paper. "rebelion at the psychiatric hospital last night" doctor Lòpez call it a mass suggestion. "Many  of the heavier lunatics says the end is near and that some entity will spread death. I firmly belive that just one had a bad dream and managed to frigten the others. We have full control as we sedated them" Felix shows the paper to juan making a worried frown.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2009)

Strange.
Juan say as he looks on the papers, he then place the tunnel plans and the letter to Raul in the bag.
This Raul, we should find this man sometime, he is from the cleaning stuff of the theater. could be the missing link.

Taking out the pistols and gun, Juan say to Felix
Let's head on to one of the tunnels


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 18, 2009)

Felix start saying a word rule pointing at the rooms with eh transportation device and lands on the one they used the day before. 'Back to the central shaft Juan?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 22, 2009)

No, let’s try another tunnel


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2009)

These transportation  tunnels are more isolated then the ones taking the duo to the central shaft. One long tunnel stretches into the dark for whole 15 minutes. At the end a similar room awaits in pitch dark, ther are no furniture or similar. Felix takes a look and find the other two transportation units back two door leaving the small room.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 24, 2009)

Felix takes a quick decision and moves to the next perimeter tunnel. A similar room is found this whit the two tunnels and a big metal door. The door is unlocked and a thin beam of light comes from the other side. Felix makes a sign to juan ty stay still and not move. He crunches and moves to the door. 'take the clean uniform they might be a observant kind of people' 'though i dont think so... Absent minded and bloated egos you know' another voice responds 'si senor' 'better to be carefull, i dont want to upsett Dario hes not exactilly a person that forgives a screw up' the first again 'yea'... 'and by the way dont forget the four crates' 'four weapons in each, two of rifles one amo and the machine guns? You checked?' 
'si senor' says the second. A third and fourth voice appears 'all ready the truck is loaded' the four persons leave trough a door where the light comes from.


----------

